# Before bed, 066-660 thread.



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 21, 2011)

Off to bed, but a post popped in my head. All 066-660 Fan's and lovers. I want to know why you think the 066-660 is one of the most popular, and best saw's of all time. Why, what about it? You know I am a all time fan. One of if not the best saw ever built. Your'e opinion why?:tongue2: Norm.............. I know my answer.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jun 21, 2011)

Power,performance,reliability and the best looking saw around.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jun 21, 2011)

View attachment 187906
View attachment 187907

Because its just so damn sexy! Ohh.. yea and it cuts like A BEAST! lol


----------



## SinglerM (Jun 21, 2011)

Look no further if you need to run a big bar. A classic and a lot of fun to run. :msp_smile:

**Stihlman441, your saw looks badass with that orange GB bar.**

-Mitch


----------



## young (Jun 21, 2011)

best liming saw ever.:tongue2:


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 21, 2011)

And the sideways balance is perfect, thanks to no damn Flippy Caps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rock


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jun 21, 2011)

Got to get me one of them HD2 filters.


----------



## young (Jun 21, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> Got to get me one of them HD2 filters.


 
i think you need at least 5 of those hd2 filters haha


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jun 21, 2011)

young said:


> i think you need at least 5 of those hd2 filters haha


 
Yep i am trying to get some through Stihl Australia under warranty,but i wont hold my breath.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been a bit lucky last week got two new things a Ford FG XR6 Turbo and a Snellerized 660.


----------



## masculator (Jun 21, 2011)

They got balls of steel, they are light and nimble, will just work and work, they look and sound HORNY, for a chainsaw anyway. They eliminate the need for a 70cc saw, the list goes on and on! Oh and they are just a big 034 which was another great saw!

View attachment 187922
View attachment 187923
View attachment 187924
View attachment 187925


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 21, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Off to bed, but a post popped in my head. All 066-660 Fan's and lovers. I want to know why you think the 066-660 is one of the most popular, and best saw's of all time. Why, what about it? You know I am a all time fan. One of if not the best saw ever built. Your'e opinion why?:tongue2: Norm.............. I know my answer.



Depends on the job, in big wood its my favorite. I cut up a 30" Oak with the 066 this past weekend.  I had a real good time doing it.
The 066 W/32" 



066 by supercabs78, on Flickr

The 660 W/36"



full wrap 002 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## porky616 (Jun 21, 2011)

the best way to describe the 066 is just like the picture! i aint showing a pic of my old 066 its far to dirty and roughed up


----------



## CR500 (Jun 21, 2011)

Man I wish I could join the 660/066 club at this time. I can not wait for the day when I go to the local dealer and pick one of these great looking powerful saws up, put it on the counter and walk out with it in my hands, I think will be salivating at the mouth when I am walking out of the store with it . Man I want a 660 now, just have do not want to buy it and leave it at home when I start college in July. This site has made me an addict now lol


----------



## longbar (Jun 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;3NObXsQTHo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NObXsQTHo0[/video]
Nuff said!


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 21, 2011)

If someone doesn't know why the 660 is the best, than they either:

A. Never ran one

B. Have their head so far up the exhaust of a 346xp they can't think clearly.

opcorn:


----------



## Rounder (Jun 21, 2011)

Cuz day two on mine bumped the piece count up once again. Getting a lot stronger in a hurry. Smokin' through those trees

View attachment 187981


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 21, 2011)

Sam I love the crummy. The 660 are real nice runners. Hard to beat them for a good big saw.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 21, 2011)

Push button 4 wheel drive. Pretty good little rally car. Damn saws both cost more than what I paid for the car, lol. yep - 66's are the ticket. Handle real nice for what they are - Sam


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 21, 2011)

.

It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside...


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CvHp4aSBPfs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CvHp4aSBPfs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## wiskey_6 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Love the 660 in Oak.*

View attachment 187992


Here is one of the big oaks that I cut down last fall, with my 660 with a 36" bar, dual port muffler and a max flow airfilter.


----------



## homelitejim (Jun 21, 2011)

It is my time saver. Best power to weight ratio of most big saws. Has done everything I have asked of it.

View attachment 188010


View attachment 188011


Only improvement I would make is a larger fuel tank.


[video=youtube;Gc3SvfDwkXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc3SvfDwkXo[/video]


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jun 21, 2011)

I like it because it's big and it's more saw then I'll ever need.. no such thing as overkill I say..


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 21, 2011)

Truely one saw that can do it all! Today's best of the best!


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jun 22, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Sam I love the crummy. The 660 are real nice runners. Hard to beat them for a good big saw.



Probably more horsepower on the roof than under the hood !!!! 



Steve


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 22, 2011)

How many guy's here have ran the 066's since they first came out? And how many ran the 056's before that?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 23, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> How many guy's here have ran the 066's since they first came out? And how many ran the 056's before that?


 
I have both I don't run the MagII much anymore, except at GTGs part are to hard to find.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice, I loved the 056mag2. Great saw. I ran a 056 super for a long time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is an older pic with my brothers boy.




Riley MS 660 and 056 MagII by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## longbar (Jun 23, 2011)

Heres a 066 that has a mweba top end on it. 28" skip in oak. I didnt use any base gasket sealant since I wasnt sure I was gonna keep the top end on so it has an air leak. 
[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/mnbowhunter55945?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/dMfzep_bwRQ[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome! My buddy Parmeter's Dad logged with a 56 for a long time. I remember him making the local, but big newspaper. Press democrat. Fell a local redwood, and bucked it for his family logging company. I was a kid, and loved hanging around with them, and looking through his scrapbooks. I am trying to get ahold of the pic. I believe it was over 9 feet through. Had to be hauled off on low bed's, and short log's. Used a 056mag 2. And his 750 homelite. Took two 966 loaders to load each log. It was on Bohan dillion road Cazadero Ca.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 23, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome! My buddy Parmeter's Dad logged with a 56 for a long time. I remember him making the local, but big newspaper. Press democrat. Fell a local redwood, and bucked it for his family logging company. I was a kid, and loved hanging around with them, and looking through his scrapbooks. I am trying to get ahold of the pic. I believe it was over 9 feet through. Had to be hauled off on low bed's, and short log's. Used a 056mag 2. And his 750 homelite. Took two 966 loaders to load each log. It was on Bohan dillion road Cazadero Ca.


 
I don't have a video of it cutting (I need to do that) but here it is at idle.

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=c5a90ac307&photo_id=5266912070" height="300" width="400"></embed>


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is the 066 32" bar in oak.

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=4de518b004&photo_id=5712881611" height="300" width="400"></embed>


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 23, 2011)

Great saw's, and video's. Thanks for sharing them. 66 is the man. Nice wrap handle custom?


----------



## homelitejim (Jun 23, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is the 066 32" bar in oak.
> 
> <embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=4de518b004&photo_id=5712881611" height="300" width="400"></embed>


 
Does that have the factory 2 port front cover? Other work? I like the deeper, richer sound.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 23, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great saw's, and video's. Thanks for sharing them. 66 is the man. Nice wrap handle custom?


 
Thanks I like sharing my saw pics. Yes the handle was made By Metals406 member here he works at a machine shop. There is threads about them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 23, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> Does that have the factory 2 port front cover? Other work? I like the deeper, richer sound.


 
The saw was Snellerized (spelling).


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 23, 2011)

I like it to Jim, and love the wrap hanlde. It's like the one on my 2101. I like the fact that you guy's understand, a true workhorse, and machine. The ported smallie's, would just get a glimpse of a taillight in the rearview, in the big wood LOL!


----------



## homelitejim (Jun 23, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The saw was Snellerized (spelling).


 
I knew there was a reason why I liked how it sounded.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 23, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> I knew there was a reason why I liked how it sounded.


 
 I cut some with it today, hearing protection required with that saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 23, 2011)

Certain saw's cast a giant shadow! [ Norm Green, chapter twelve,verse one.]


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jun 24, 2011)

The 66 is my favorite stihl saw. You can do anything with them and they are pretty light and nimble for thier size.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 24, 2011)

You can say that again!


----------



## wyk (Jun 24, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The saw was Snellerized (spelling).


 
I like to use the term "Snorted" for 'Snelling' + 'Ported'.


----------



## wyk (Jun 24, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Cuz day two on mine bumped the piece count up once again. Getting a lot stronger in a hurry. Smokin' through those trees
> 
> View attachment 187981


 
Have you put that pic in the crummy thread in the Forestry and Logging forum?


----------



## masculator (Jun 24, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> Does that have the factory 2 port front cover? Other work? I like the deeper, richer sound.


 

I think it is funny how big that saw looks in your hands. my 660 in my hands would be like an 034 in yours!

looks like it goes alright though. I am going to port mine when I know I have no warranty issues to contend with!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anybody remember the first year of production?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree, they were all keeper's. They dindn't make a bad one!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman142 (Jun 25, 2011)

cuz its the first saw I ever owned, now have many but its still my go to saw. If I can only take 1 saw with me to the woods, then thats it. Its also my baby.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 25, 2011)

Speaking of before bed, getting close 4 me. But I could'nt have said that better myself boogieman. I learned that from my looger buddy, Parmeter. He packs one saw. 660.


----------



## homelitejim (Jun 25, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Anybody remember the first year of production?


 
Acres site says 1999 but my 066 is a 1996 if I remember correctly.


----------



## homelitejim (Jun 25, 2011)

masculator said:


> I think it is funny how big that saw looks in your hands. my 660 in my hands would be like an 034 in yours!
> 
> looks like it goes alright though. I am going to port mine when I know I have no warranty issues to contend with!


 
I have that affect on most things. I thought about improveing my saws but for what I am cutting they work perfectly stock.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 25, 2011)

The 056 talk, got me thinking, because i started running the 66 when they first came out. I just cant remember the year? 96 sound's close maybe even a little earlier. I remember the wave though. Everybody I know was running the 56mag two's, and it seemed like I turned around for a minute, and everybody had a 066 LOL!


----------



## homelitejim (Jun 25, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> The 056 talk, got me thinking, because i started running the 66 when they first came out. I just cant remember the year? 96 sound's close maybe even a little earlier. I remember the wave though. Everybody I know was running the 56mag two's, and it seemed like I turned around for a minute, and everybody had a 066 LOL!


 
I think the 064 came first then the 066 right after, I want to say 1991 with the flat top model but not 100%. I had my mitts on a nice 064 the other day but was a bit short so couldn't pull the trigger. I also would like to find a good project 056 or 045 super but will have to wait till the end of summer. I was completely content with using my 032 for fire wood until my friend burnt up his poulan wild thing after 8 years of hard use and got a 038 super, that saw looks like hell but is a good runner and just flat out make my 032 look slow. The 441 and 066 do a good job of keeping me ahead of the game.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 25, 2011)

Good one Dude. I totally forgot about the 064. And that's funny, because my buddy parmeter's dad logged with one for awhile. I dindn't see many of em around back then that's probably why. That was a great saw I thought too. He didn't like it though. He liked the 56 better. He was kinda old school. Did not like more plastic. I think myself I woulda grabbed the 064 over the 56.


----------



## masculator (Jun 25, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> I think the 064 came first then the 066 right after, I want to say 1991 with the flat top model but not 100%. I had my mitts on a nice 064 the other day but was a bit short so couldn't pull the trigger. I also would like to find a good project 056 or 045 super but will have to wait till the end of summer. I was completely content with using my 032 for fire wood until my friend burnt up his poulan wild thing after 8 years of hard use and got a 038 super, that saw looks like hell but is a good runner and just flat out make my 032 look slow. The 441 and 066 do a good job of keeping me ahead of the game.



I don't think you would be far wrong with that I am pretty sure they were commonplace by 1993 anyway.

check these out of my 660 today! and there is more in the aussie dribble thread!View attachment 188412
View attachment 188413
View attachment 188414
View attachment 188415
View attachment 188416


----------



## imagineero (Jun 25, 2011)

lots of good reasons, and I'll add one more;

They have a very distinctive sound, almost like the whine of a jet engine, or the sound of a dentist drill? No other saw I've ever used has the sound, but you can pick a 660 from any other saw even from a few houses away just by that sound.

Shaun


----------



## saxman (Jun 25, 2011)

This week I ran my 660 cleaning up a huge limb off a big oak tree. The limb was over 30" in dia. I agree with last post about the distinctive sound of the 660. With the 36" bar buried in rock hard green oak the sound through the dual port is great. You know that is a big boys saw and it means business. I can't seem to get the grin off my face everytime I run my 660.

Steve


----------



## masculator (Jun 25, 2011)

imagineero said:


> lots of good reasons, and I'll add one more;
> 
> They have a very distinctive sound, almost like the whine of a jet engine, or the sound of a dentist drill? No other saw I've ever used has the sound, but you can pick a 660 from any other saw even from a few houses away just by that sound.
> 
> Shaun



Sounds like my 034 on steroids!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's my only saw right now.


----------



## masculator (Jun 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Here's my only saw right now.



Nice just need to throw that toy bar away though and get something like the one in this pic! 42 INCHES of solid bar!View attachment 188420


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

I just sold a 41" last week that fit it. I wasn't planning on getting it back. I do have a 36" hanging here if I need it. A 28" will cut 95% of what I cut. I was trying to stay stihl free but it isn't working.


----------



## masculator (Jun 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I just sold a 41" last week that fit it. I wasn't planning on getting it back. I do have a 36" hanging here if I need it. A 28" will cut 95% of what I cut. I was trying to stay stihl free but it isn't working.



Cause the rest just don't sound, feel or cut the same. EXCELLENTLY


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

The stihls are easier to sell for some reason. The rubber mounts on the stihls bother me after a couple tanks. If I cut a couple loads of firewood in one day my hands tingle. I wish they would go to spring av like husky and then I wouldn't want to run husky.


----------



## young (Jun 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> The stihls are easier to sell for some reason. The rubber mounts on the stihls bother me after a couple tanks. If I cut a couple loads of firewood in one day my hands tingle. I wish they would go to spring av like husky and then I wouldn't want to run husky.


 
have you tried av gloves to counter this?


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

I usually just wear leather gloves. I would rather use a husky than deal with it. The 660 is a great powerful saw that I like the power and all but I don't like the tingling feeling after a few tanks.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Here's my only saw right now.


 
You get it back???


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah that guy that got it asked about trading back the 372 for it and I did. He said it's too big for firewood. He's got a 460, 346, 372, 372xpw, and 2 361s he uses. He put 2 tanks through the 660 since march.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah that guy that got it asked about trading back the 372 for it and I did. He said it's too big for firewood. He's got a 460, 346, 372, 372xpw, and 2 361s he uses. He put 2 tanks through the 660 since march.


 
cough cough I really like that saw! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

I really like everything about the saw besides the av. I've thought about buying the other 2 sets of av mounts and trying them to see if that would keep it from bothering me.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I really like everything about the saw besides the av. I've thought about buying the other 2 sets of av mounts and trying them to see if that would keep it from bothering me.


 
It would be worth a try. I think the springs on the huskys probably absorb more than the rubber av mounts.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah where's thall when you need him?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree, no sound or saw like em. If for saw reason, you only had or could have one saw, it would be sad, because I love many. But you would be in good hand's, and find youre way, just fine with the 660 Mdavlee, can you adapt or make some husky type mount's? Spring's? You think it would be worth looking into, or waste of time? Sorry to hear that you have trouble with the tingling. Doesn't sound fun. Doe's a 395 bother you? Just asking, because wondering if the saw torque had anything to do with it. But if you run a 395 ok, obviousily that rule's that out.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 26, 2011)

395 and 390 are just fine. I want to try the other sets of av mounts before I give up completely on the 660. I really like the power and handling of the 660.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool, good luck my friend. Maybe Stihl could look into something. That's how a top shelf saw stay's top shelf, alway's look into improvement's.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll hope the 661 will get spring mounts like the 441and not many other changes.


----------



## griffonks (Jun 26, 2011)

I was looking at this ad this morning. Is $600 a decent price for an 066? It seemed high to me. 

Stihl


----------



## young (Jun 26, 2011)

griffonks said:


> I was looking at this ad this morning. Is $600 a decent price for an 066? It seemed high to me.
> 
> Stihl


 
its fair as long as its i good working order. find out the how old and what kind of use its had.


----------



## sawfun9 (Jun 26, 2011)

I paid $580 for mine last year and don't regret it one bit.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 26, 2011)

I got mine for 450, with a new bar,chain, and sprocket. Plastic a little faded, but engine like new low hours. I would pay 600, for a good used one.


----------



## homelitejim (Jun 26, 2011)

Picked up my 066 for $250 but the gal I bought it off of said it was a 064 and I just checked to see if it ran. It started on the second pull and I handed over my money, didn't notice it was a 066 until later on when I actually got to look at it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, that's a bargain, and a half! I would gladly hand over 250, for a legend!


----------



## Rounder (Jun 26, 2011)

griffonks said:


> I was looking at this ad this morning. Is $600 a decent price for an 066? It seemed high to me.
> 
> Stihl


 
Seems fine. Good shape, good compression= 1/2 retail.

But.................you can usually find a better deal - Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Close to perfect, even for a husky man!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 1, 2011)

Picked mine up for 300 bucks, needs nothing.  View attachment 189201


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Saweet! Good price. Need's nothing, but some wood to eat:cool2:


----------



## porky616 (Jul 1, 2011)

wow those prices for 66s are amazing, anyone of those would pull 850 bucks plus her in oz, a half 66 case sold for 300 last week, another wreck sold for over 400. i would have a dozen 66s if our prices were that good


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah, you are right, and not a every day price here either. some good buy's once in awhile in my area. What is the dollar difference, between Austarlia, and the american dollar?


----------



## porky616 (Jul 2, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah, you are right, and not a every day price here either. some good buy's once in awhile in my area. What is the dollar difference, between Austarlia, and the american dollar?


 
i think the aud is buying 105 us cents at the moment


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 3, 2011)

The dollar, ain't what it used to be. Doesn't go far LOL! How many think the 660 is the best all around timber saw? I think it is one saw that would be hard to improve, because it was done so well!


----------



## porky616 (Jul 3, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> The dollar, ain't what it used to be. Doesn't go far LOL! How many think the 660 is the best all around timber saw? I think it is one saw that would be hard to improve, because it was done so well!


 
mines now running a bb top end and extreme filter kit, and i cant fault it for cross cutting firewood. dont think id wanna carry it all day felling though


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 3, 2011)

I hear ya, but if you can only pack in what tha'd be the one. Sure would'nt fall short would you. My best buddy, and tree work partner weighs about 150, maybe 160. That's all he run's. Amazing the way he swing's it around for a little guy.


----------



## porky616 (Jul 3, 2011)

if i was a little bit fitter it wouldnt be so bad, i know it sure felt light when i had my 880! it was nice to pick up the little 66


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 3, 2011)

I know what you mean cause my 044 feel's good some time's. That's why I am amzed at my buddy. The saw is bigger than he is. LOL!


----------



## rob066 (Jul 3, 2011)

longbar said:


> [video=youtube;3NObXsQTHo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NObXsQTHo0[/video]
> Nuff said!


 
I tend to like those old flat top 066s. They seem to have more power than a 660. Oops that is a newer 066 or 660 with the poly flywheel and rounded top


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 3, 2011)

Good slab of wood! Nice saw!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 3, 2011)

porky616 said:


> wow those prices for 66s are amazing, anyone of those would pull 850 bucks plus her in oz, a half 66 case sold for 300 last week, another wreck sold for over 400. i would have a dozen 66s if our prices were that good


 
The 660 is definitely on my wish list but as Porky said, the prices in Oz are crazy. Even a non running project saw will set you back $400+ before you spend money on it. 

How is your BB kit running by the way Porky, compared to the oem jug?


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's a picture of the 660 I've got now.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's 2 more. I changed the size of the pictures. Is it too big for anyones monitor?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

:msp_thumbsup:Nice man! That one is a keeper. Get my message? I Rep'd ya. I really appreciate the full wrap Lookout Norm........ With the friend's on this site, and trust alot of time's it's the first stop. You wont hear a auction horror story from me LOL!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## paccity (Jul 4, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Here's 2 more. I changed the size of the pictures. Is it too big for anyones monitor?


 
nice saw. you need to work that thing, it's to clean.:msp_razz:


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 4, 2011)

My 660 will be here Wednesday evening. I'll have some pics to post.


----------



## paccity (Jul 4, 2011)

View attachment 189453
066. ugly but works great.


----------



## porky616 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> The 660 is definitely on my wish list but as Porky said, the prices in Oz are crazy. Even a non running project saw will set you back $400+ before you spend money on it.
> 
> How is your BB kit running by the way Porky, compared to the oem jug?


 
running good at the moment but time will tell, old oem is still like new it had approx 65-75 hrs on it i think. the bb quality was very good on these kits and sure does make it sound nice and gives it a little more torque


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 4, 2011)

The snellerized 660 on its forth tank in redgum.

[video=youtube;gym6nQIAIeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gym6nQIAIeY[/video]


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 4, 2011)

It's got somewhere around 20 tanks on it. I cleaned it up the other day to take pictures and put it up for sale. I'm going to swap the mounts out this week sometime and try some padded gloves.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 4, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> The snellerized 660 on its forth tank in redgum.


 
Really moving the chips! You might want to get that left thumb wrapped around the handlebar...:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

Stock, just dual port, Snellerized,Simonized,Walkerized, or Whateverrized. A saw of saw's A cutting son of a biatch!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 10, 2011)

What is the biggesst wood you have been in with your'e 660? Anybody?


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, I'd say a 25" white oak. But I've got maybee at most only about 5 tanks thru her. Just give me a little time. 
And man did she ever humm thur that oak.....


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 10, 2011)

60" red oak was the biggest I've cut. I wish I had pictures of it but the only ones I have are about 30' from the stump.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 10, 2011)

That's big oak man. Wish I had more pic's myself. Working on getting some old one's on disk. I have been in Oak, and fir, five foot three, and 5foot 7 at the but, and Euc, that was just under 5. The 660 handle's it very well


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 20, 2011)

Went to grab the saw's, and cut last weekend. Went to fire the 660, uh-oh. About ruined my day, the bullettproof saw, would run, and die when I hit the throttle. Thank god, just a fuel line I think.


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 20, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Went to grab the saw's, and cut last weekend. Went to fire the 660, uh-oh. About ruined my day, the bullettproof saw, would run, and die when I hit the throttle. Thank god, just a fuel line I think.


 
No doubt. Thats good news for sure then. She'll be back hummin in no time


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank's man, Im sure you know the feeling a slight moment of depression LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2011)

I almost did, but I didn't let my self lose sleep, because tommorow my friend;s the mighty 660 will have a new fuel line, and filter. By lunch time the neighboorhood bird's will fly out of the tree's!:rockn: As I pull the trigger!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Help.*

I'm scrapping the help thread I posted. Got one reply from Young. Thank's young. Gotta wonder why so my people will look, and not try and help oh well. Got the fuel line in, and filter. Fixed the kill switch problem. JUst had the metal piece on the wrong side. But I didn't fix my saw. Still bogg's and die's when you hit the throttle. My girlfriend is bringing home a carb kit from my saw shop. Never done one before. I was hoping to get some help, and study up, on it. Just not sure how involve'd it is. It has the small red limiter cap's that seat inside the hole's. I was wondering if thes could be pulle'd easy, and do they have to be re-installed? I would rather leave them out. Never adjusted the carb on that saw. So the adjustment spec's would be appreciated. Thank's Norm........


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 22, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I'm scrapping the help thread I posted. Got one reply from Young. Thank's young. Gotta wonder why so my people will look, and not try and help oh well. Got the fuel line in, and filter. Fixed the kill switch problem. JUst had the metal piece on the wrong side. But I didn't fix my saw. Still bogg's and die's when you hit the throttle. My girlfriend is bringing home a carb kit from my saw shop. Never done one before. I was hoping to get some help, and study up, on it. Just not sure how involve'd it is. It has the small red limiter cap's that seat inside the hole's. I was wondering if thes could be pulle'd easy, and do they have to be re-installed? I would rather leave them out. Never adjusted the carb on that saw. So the adjustment spec's would be appreciated. Thank's Norm........


 
May just have some trash or water in the carb Norm. I ALWAYS trim the limiter caps on my saws for full adjustment. 1 turn out from lightly seated and it should run, then you can adjust from there.


----------



## young (Jul 22, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I'm scrapping the help thread I posted. Got one reply from Young. Thank's young. Gotta wonder why so my people will look, and not try and help oh well. Got the fuel line in, and filter. Fixed the kill switch problem. JUst had the metal piece on the wrong side. But I didn't fix my saw. Still bogg's and die's when you hit the throttle. My girlfriend is bringing home a carb kit from my saw shop. Never done one before. I was hoping to get some help, and study up, on it. Just not sure how involve'd it is. It has the small red limiter cap's that seat inside the hole's. I was wondering if thes could be pulle'd easy, and do they have to be re-installed? I would rather leave them out. Never adjusted the carb on that saw. So the adjustment spec's would be appreciated. Thank's Norm........


 
sent you the sm and ipl. it will answers most questions youll have on repairing the 660.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank's Komatsu, buddy!, And young thank's very much you went the extra mile with those file's man! I sent you a REP. I appreciate it! Need's a carb kit, pick it up tommorow, and try my first one.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 23, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's Komatsu, buddy!, And young thank's very much you went the extra mile with those file's man! I sent you a REP. I appreciate it! Need's a carb kit, pick it up tommorow, and try my first one.


 
There easy, just pay good attention to the way the diaframs and gaskets are orentated when you take it apart.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank's man!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 23, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You can say that again!



The 066 is my *favorite* stihl saw. You can do anything with them and they are pretty light and nimble for their size.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree with you River Rat. I have ran em since they first came out. Alway's wanted one, and never had the money. Got a good use'd one about four-5 year's ago. I love em


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 23, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> There easy, just pay good attention to the way the diaframs and gaskets are orentated when you take it apart.


 
Easy as pie!!!

1. The metering diaphram side, the gasket goes against the carb body and the metering diaphram on top, against the top cover,

The fuel pump inlet side, is just the opposite, the fuel pump diaphram goes against the carb body, and the gasket on top of the fuel pump diaphram, against the bottom cover,,,,


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank's guy's. Got monday off, and my saw shop is gonna do it with me, and walk me thru it. Even if they do it I will be there watching, and learning something.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 25, 2011)

My saw shop droppe'd what they were doing to help me out. They installe' a carb kit. After fuel filter, and line's, and carb kit no fix. Had to leave it, an Aaron thought impulse line, and Darren at the shop think's that maybe it. Had to leave it oh well, they will find it, and fix it.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jul 25, 2011)

*066 carb question*

Hi there, long time listener first time caller... I hope I'm posting this in the righ spot. I'm working on an 066 project I just traded for and I might have got in a little over my head. Nevertheless, I'm learning quite a bit and am having some fun tearing it apart. 

The saw started and ran but wouldn't run at full throttle. I took the carb apart to clean it and put in the rebuild kit and am pretty sure I've ruined it (I put a hole in the cup plug trying to pop it off before I realized it was already off, which was probably part of my problem in the first place). Now there is a hole that isn't supposed to be there.

The carb is Walbro WJ-48, my question is whether or not that is compatible with a newer carb since I don't think they make those, it didn't look like I could find a new WJ-48. Does anyone know where I might find a new or good condition WJ-48 or a compatible newer carb? Thanks!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to the site! That's a bummer man. Guy's on this site may have one for barter or sale. I know they are on Ebay. Wouldn't hurt to check Bailey's, seem's to me awhile back they were selling carb's. Other guy's will be along to help. Good luck Norm.........


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jul 25, 2011)

There are a couple WJ-48s on ebay but I thought I'd check with the experts to see if I could use another model or not before I buy a possible junk ebay carb. I called Baileys to talk to a tech but no one was available, I'll give them another try tomorrow, thanks for the input.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 25, 2011)

No sweat, and maybe post a want ad on the classified's. Ill ask around too.


----------



## wooddog 066 (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a 460 but when i bought my 660 mag it was really so much better i love it i have a 25" bar on for firewood on it now and did a muffler mod it really runs great!!! best saw i ever bought


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 26, 2011)

660 is truel's in it's own clas, best of the best top shelf, and then some. I almost thought of selling my 372,and 044 to get another 660, even though I have one, but I don't part with saw's, and love, and use the other two alot.


----------



## wooddog 066 (Jul 27, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> 660 is truel's in it's own clas, best of the best top shelf, and then some. I almost thought of selling my 372,and 044 to get another 660, even though I have one, but I don't part with saw's, and love, and use the other two alot.


 
Yeah i agree... saws to me are like GUNS once you buy one ya never get rid of it!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Here ya go,,, this ones a bit older,,*



Uncle Rico said:


> Hi there, long time listener first time caller... I hope I'm posting this in the righ spot. I'm working on an 066 project I just traded for and I might have got in a little over my head. Nevertheless, I'm learning quite a bit and am having some fun tearing it apart.
> 
> The saw started and ran but wouldn't run at full throttle. I took the carb apart to clean it and put in the rebuild kit and am pretty sure I've ruined it (I put a hole in the cup plug trying to pop it off before I realized it was already off, which was probably part of my problem in the first place). Now there is a hole that isn't supposed to be there.
> 
> The carb is Walbro WJ-48, my question is whether or not that is compatible with a newer carb since I don't think they make those, it didn't look like I could find a new WJ-48. Does anyone know where I might find a new or good condition WJ-48 or a compatible newer carb? Thanks!



STIHL 064 066 CHAINSAW CARBURETOR WJ6A | eBay


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 27, 2011)

I know I get attached to mine!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2011)

Paul thank's for the p.m, and kind word's this one is for you:rockn: My 660 is still in the shop, they are just busy. But I know they will do it right for sure, but man I miss it. I love that thing we should start a 066-660 hall of fame thread, because on the quest for the holy grail, you wont have to look much further:chainsawguy::flag:


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Norm! Anytime. Hope I get this right.....


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 7, 2011)

See Norm, I can post the pics. I just cant embed them. I followed the directions someone posted on howto do it, but my computer wouldnt do it. I will figure it out though. Of course, weve had this laptop now for......this will ake 8 years. I need to get a new laptop too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2011)

You did get it right, you bought a 660:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 7, 2011)

View attachment 193328


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2011)

View attachment 193329
Experimenting with the image's trying to figure it out, but the saw in the pic may not be pretty, but it's mine, and it is a running son of a Biatch! I wouldn't trade it for another saw any saw old or new.


----------



## Evan (Aug 7, 2011)

Advertising. There's plenty of saws that do the same job for the same or less money. That said


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2011)

Evan, elaborate little buddy. What are you meaning?


----------



## Evan (Aug 7, 2011)

What do you mean. Are there no other 90cc saws on the market??? Maybe 85 CC?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2011)

Evan I aske'd you first, but I will answer you. Sure plenty of great saw's that's why I own five. And all different size's. The saw's I mentione'd are big timber saw's. Big timber, and I am meaning they are in there own league. What is alot cheaper, and will do the same? Is it worth saving 150, or so buck's to buy less saw new? Use'd hell they go for almost the same so why not get more saw. The 288xp, and 390xp are close, and good in big timber. But you mentioned so many for less that will do the same?


----------



## Evan (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree yes a great saw. I also realize I'd never had posted here had I noticed this was a 10 page thread.
dolmar. Jonserd. Husgvarna390 is a direct comparison not close. 395 is big turd milling only kinda saw.

What about echo. Do the have. A 90cc saw. 

I guess I could be wrong and the 390 and 066/660 stand alone in The world of saws


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 7, 2011)

Yea I like my 066, Had a 064 first back in the 1980's.
In 1991 I bought this 066, Still runs good.:msp_smile:


----------



## Evan (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice flat top. What handlebar is that metals?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2011)

Good stuff Mr bow saw. You know from the thread my love for the 66, but I love'd the 64 as well. I think it was underated by guy's where I live. For no good reason I can see.


----------



## Evan (Aug 7, 2011)

Norm 
if this is the thread your referring me mocking you. No I'm not. Yes I am most likly ill informed on what saws are what in the 90cc category. The stihls are definatly one or possibly the best in the bunch however many that may be. No mocking intended. I do realy like my 066. Awesome saw


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 8, 2011)

Well men, seein how this is the I love my 660 before bed thread, I thought I would post up by saying that the wife is off all week and that means daddy gets to play with the 660 some. Yee haa! I plan on gettin a few more tanks thru her this week. I truly love runnin that saw. She was my first love, and i glad I got her back. I have some hickory and oak to mess with and Im also gonna fall a big poplar at my friends house. One thing about the 660. Im always impressed at how good they run stock with just a Dual Port muffler cover on them. Cant beat em IMO. Norm, i will get some vids and pics up later this week or just whenever i can for the thread. But.....dont get mad if ya happen to see a red Solo 681 settin around too....


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL! It's about that time for bed for me. Instead of sheep I will coun't how many 660's I wish were in my shed! Shiat those 681's look pretty game'y. If I had the cash I would have bought one from Baiely's. Wante'd that 694 too. And a dolmar or two LOL! If they are top shelf they are welcome in this thread, or my shed!! See ya Paul.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 8, 2011)

Evan said:


> Nice flat top. What handlebar is that metals?


 
Thanks,
Yea its one of Metals handlebars.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Mr bow saw. You know from the thread my love for the 66, but I love'd the 64 as well. I think it was underated by guy's where I live. For no good reason I can see.



Thanks,
064 I had was a great saw too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr bow saw, where do you get those handle bar's?. We could re-name this thread the before bed 064-66-660 thread LOL! Not sure why the 64 dindn't have much of a run around here. It should have. Meaning my area.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got an 066 red light. I sold a 2101xp to get it. The Husqvarna was just so dang heavy. Sure it had lots of snot, but I couldn't see me using it much. The 066 is much lighter and it seems faster in the cut. I think I'm gonna like her.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 9, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mr bow saw, where do you get those handle bar's?. We could re-name this thread the before bed 064-66-660 thread LOL! Not sure why the 64 dindn't have much of a run around here. It should have. Meaning my area.



Metals406 used to make them not sure if he has any left or not, just shoot him a PM.



Mastermind said:


> I just got an 066 red light. I sold a 2101xp to get it. The Husqvarna was just so dang heavy. Sure it had lots of snot, but I couldn't see me using it much. The 066 is much lighter and it seems faster in the cut. I think I'm gonna like her.


 
I'm sure you will like it, love mine.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 9, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mr bow saw, where do you get those handle bar's?. We could re-name this thread the before bed 064-66-660 thread LOL! Not sure why the 64 dindn't have much of a run around here. It should have. Meaning my area.


 
Did you not see this thread? Metals406 is a member here he was
selling them.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/129215.htm


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank's work saw collector, and Mrbow saw. Congrat's on the 66 Mastermind. I won't ever part with mine I love it. Too bad the 2101 had to go saweet if you had both, oh well the 66 will do you right!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2011)

I got to put some time on the red light today. Bucked up a large hickory that was brought down in a storm. What a mess, but the old girl sure made short work of those big rounds. I love my ms460 but the 066 is gaining favor with this old dude.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was fortunate, to have run the 66 since it was first produced. Think I was still in my teen's. I can tell you I was sold then, and still sold now. One of the very best, of the best a ultimate timber saw for the pro, or non pro who cut's big shiat, or anything in between.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well it's that time, heading off to bed for me toniht in my dream's the phone will rin, and it is the saw shop sayin my 660 is ready for pickup. My shed with one less saw, has cost me a little sleep when I have all 5 back in the shed, life will be complete!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 23, 2011)

It's that time, and back to dreamland for me, 066- 2101-288xp- 390xp-395 mayb Ill dream of a big flagship! Should we start a bullettproof thread or are we here #### am I dreaming already?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> It's that time, and back to dreamland for me, 066- 2101-288xp- 390xp-395 mayb Ill dream of a big flagship! Should we start a bullettproof thread or are we here #### am I dreaming already?


 
Make it a stickie. LOL


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hit the pillow with one thought on my mind, adding another one. Hmm another husky or another Stihl. Im heavier by one on the husky end so another 66? I slept like a baby.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Aug 23, 2011)

I finally got my project 066 running like a champ tonight, tonight will be my first good night of sleep in the month that I've been working on it/trying to figure out the problem. 

After replacing about everything on the saw, I believe the culprit was the clutch side crank seal. Can't wait to break it in and start milling, I've got a trailer full of walnut waiting.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Uncle Rico said:


> I finally got my project 066 running like a champ tonight, tonight will be my first good night of sleep in the month that I've been working on it/trying to figure out the problem.
> 
> After replacing about everything on the saw, I believe the culprit was the clutch side crank seal. Can't wait to break it in and start milling, I've got a trailer full of walnut waiting.


 
I gave you some hard earned rep for sticking with it till it was fixed.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 23, 2011)

Norm get one of yours ported first. I think you'll really be surprised at what it will do for one. I don't guess you can go wrong with another 660.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rep from me 2 unclerico! I agree with Mastermind. Mdavlee nothing wrong with a ported saw for sure. Im open minde'd another 660. I'll take a 288xp 394-395 list goe's on LOL!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Norm get one of yours ported first. I think you'll really be surprised at what it will do for one. I don't guess you can go wrong with another 660.



The only stock saw I have is my 066 red light. It's as strong as I need it to be. I only use it if I'm in wood above 30", anything less that that I use my milled and woods ported ms460.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 24, 2011)

Perception is a heckuva thing guys. I was runnin both the Solo 681 and the Stihl 660 today and both myself and my friend just knew the Solo was fatser. However, we both also knew that there was know way to know for sure unless we put the clock on them. Well, comes out the Stihl 660 was a good 5 seconds faster than the Solo. This is in very hard seasoned 25" oak. The 660 is such a fine runner outta the box. Im very impressed with her. I will also put up vids of a ported 660 and a ported 2171. The stock 660 held its own to say the least. I believe it was only 3 seconds behind the ported 660 and about dead even with the ported 2171. I'm tickled to death with my stock 660. And its not even broken in yet. the 1st video will be the stock 660

Stihl MS660 Magnum Stock - YouTube


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 24, 2011)

Stock Solo 681



Solo 681 Stock - YouTube


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 24, 2011)

Ported 2171


2171 - YouTube


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 24, 2011)

Ported 660



Mike 660 - YouTube


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 24, 2011)

I just cant help but think this illustrates what a fine saw the 660 is. Such a great runner right outta the box!


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 24, 2011)

If I remmeber right the ported 660 was wearing a 28" Lite bar? So, it may even be a hair more faster with a 25" bar as the one the stock 660 of mine was wearing.


----------



## wooddog 066 (Aug 24, 2011)

*porting*

Man that what i love my 660 it just pulls and pulls i have it shipped out right now getting woodsported i cant wait till i get it back and get it into some WOOD!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 24, 2011)

wooddog 066 said:


> Man that what i love my 660 it just pulls and pulls i have it shipped out right now getting woodsported i cant wait till i get it back and get it into some WOOD!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thanks. I was pleasently surprised at how good it ran. It really isnt even broken in yet either. I figure it's got about about maybee 5-6 tanks thru her. But from what I've heard it's hard to get big gains out of a 660. They run so well out of the box. But thats not to say good gains cant be got. You can just about lay down on the ported saw shown in the video.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah it had the 28" light bar on it then. That's the shortest bar i've got in stihl mount. I guess that bar might go on the 576 when I get it home and put a 30" or maybe the 36" on the 660. I guess it would be great with a 32" stihl light bar.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah it had the 28" light bar on it then. That's the shortest bar i've got in stihl mount. I guess that bar might go on the 576 when I get it home and put a 30" or maybe the 36" on the 660. I guess it would be great with a 32" stihl light bar.


 
I've still got no cell phone LOL, Ed is still in Oregon, and my cell phone is in a parking garage in Charlotte,NC. Gimme a shout if ya get time tonight. I have a strong feeling I'm really,really gonna like the 576AT.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok man i'll call after I get to the room. How much did you get to run the 660 and 681 the other day?


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Ok man i'll call after I get to the room. How much did you get to run the 660 and 681 the other day?


 
You know how its goes with me. Heck I couldnt get started until about 3pm. I got maybee a tank thru each. Maybee. They each had a about a 1/4 tank in them when I started and then I added some more when I ran that out.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok man. I know a place you could run 5 gallons in a day if you can find it.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Ok man. I know a place you could run 5 gallons in a day if you can find it.


 
Finding wouldnt be the problem, getting away would be LOL. Maybee we can hook up this winter and cut some.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah we need to. I hope to have a little time to cut when the weather is nice.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 24, 2011)

We have a 48in on one, and it pull's in big wood real good. Surprise'd me actually. My buddie's at the saw shop say itcan make a living with a 42in bar in big timber without getting worn out. I aske'd them what they thought max bar size was for everyday. I say Stihl's flagship saw! And a top shelf flagship saw that sit's with the all time best!


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 24, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> We have a 48in on one, and it pull's in big wood real good. Surprise'd me actually. My buddie's at the saw shop say itcan make a living with a 42in bar in big timber without getting worn out. I aske'd them what they thought max bar size was for everyday. I say Stihl's flagship saw! And a top shelf flagship saw that sit's with the all time best!


 
In just my humble inexperienced opinion I feel the 660 is the best saw Stihl has ever made. Its power to weight ratio is unrivaled.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> In just my humble inexperienced opinion I feel the 660 is the best saw Stihl has ever made. Its power to weight ratio is unrivaled.


 
I agree, I ran my snellerized 066 bb with custom tri-port exhaust the other day just tuning the carb again because i took the base gasket out and got it up to 172 psi. Man, talk about pulling hard, even in burr oak.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 24, 2011)

You guy's got my vote! There is definatelty more than one flagship saw out there, but the 066-660 is in the top flagship class.


----------



## wooddog 066 (Aug 25, 2011)

YEP NO DOUBT...BEST IN ITS CLASS why mess with the rest when ya got the "BEST"!!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 25, 2011)

An 066 was the first saw I ever owned. Bought it when I was 20 for $200. I earned over four grand with that saw and then I turned around and sold it years later for near $700.

That saw treated me well for sure. Kinda wish I still had it.


But that's okay. A year or two after I sold it I found out about modded 5 cubes.......


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 25, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> An 066 was the first saw I ever owned. Bought it when I was 20 for $200. I earned over four grand with that saw and then I turned around and sold it years later for near $700.
> 
> That saw treated me well for sure. Kinda wish I still had it.
> 
> ...


 
+1. They do have a centimental value to them also. Plus, that was a lot of money earned with that baby. But, then again, you made a great profit off of her too. Good deal.


----------



## ratso (Aug 25, 2011)

Finally everybody is on board. By far the world's best 90cc.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 25, 2011)

This thread inspired me this morning, I grabbed the flat top and went out cutting this morning. Here is a couple pics, One on todays oak rounds and one on the wood pile.




Wood by supercabs78, on Flickr





Wood by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 25, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> This thread inspired me this morning, I grabbed the flat top and went out cutting this morning. Here is a couple pics, One on todays oak rounds and one on the wood pile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awsome man! You are very lucky to have a flat top 066! I would love to have myself!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 25, 2011)

I do like the look of the old flat tops. The one wheelman has is a great runner. opcorn:


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 25, 2011)

I read some of this thread, looking for somebody that isn't a booster of the 066. If they were there, I didn't find them.

I have two 066's, and I think they are a pain. Both have burned up the piston/cylinder, yet they seemed to be running fine. _No, they were NOT burning lean._ Right now, they both work great on aftermarket (bigger, too) cylinder & piston sets. No other engine power boosting has been done, and we like them for big logs.

In the KC area, most of the guys I have talked to that work for a tree service will spontaneously volunteer that the 066 has a bad record for engine durability, and I would have to agree. So...I'm not quite sure why you guys are so fond of the 066.

My favorite big saw: Husqvarna 3120. Bought it in 1996, and it ran great until we rebuilt it last year. Still going strong...


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I do like the look of the old flat tops. The one wheelman has is a great runner. opcorn:


 
You said that right. Were leavin for daddy's house in the am. I'm lookin to get a lot of cuttin done. George is comin over as well as Brian. Brian got a real nice Husqvarna 350 yesterday at a pawn shop here in Asheville for $194.00
Also, there was a listing for a Stihl 361. Said it was 6 mos old like new. Said the 1st $375.00 takes it. I would imagine it would be more than 6 months old though.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 25, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I read some of this thread, looking for somebody that isn't a booster of the 066. If they were there, I didn't find them.
> 
> I have two 066's, and I think they are a pain. Both have burned up the piston/cylinder, yet they seemed to be running fine. _No, they were NOT burning lean._ Right now, they both work great on aftermarket (bigger, too) cylinder & piston sets. No other engine power boosting has been done, and we like them for big logs.
> 
> ...


 
Well, just from my point of view, I've heard the older saws were maybee a hair lighter and stronger than the new 660's. Thats why i would like to have one. Thats very surprising though about the 066 having so much engine trouble/durability issues.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 25, 2011)

You going to pick up the 394 to compare with the 660 tomorrow? Hopefully you can get plenty of runtime on the saws tomorrow.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> You going to pick up the 394 to compare with the 660 tomorrow? Hopefully you can get plenty of runtime on the saws tomorrow.


 
Thats a real good idea. He may let me do it. I will certainly ask. Would make for a good video anyways. If it is what it should be, then it should be a little faster than my 660. It (394) and the 2094 are prolly the biggest Hawgs they are.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 25, 2011)

Wait a minute.......I can see it now. 90cc showdown!
Stihl MS660 Magnum
Husqvarna 394XP
Jonsered 2094 Turbo


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope he will let you take the 394. I would like to see it run.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I hope he will let you take the 394. I would like to see it run.


 
I left a message for him to call me. I will try again in the am if no call tonight.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I agree about the durability weird. Around here they have been bullett proof. 90cc showdown LOL! Wish you guy's could try my 2101. I have alway's wanted to run a 394.


----------



## young (Aug 26, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Wait a minute.......I can see it now. 90cc showdown!
> Stihl MS660 Magnum
> Husqvarna 394XP
> Jonsered 2094 Turbo


 
no 395?

and isnt the 394 same as 2094


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 26, 2011)

The 2094 and 394 are different. The big jonsereds weren't husky copies like the 2186/8.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hoping any day my 660 is out of the shop. Don't like being down saw's!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 30, 2011)

My 2101 is leading the pack just fine, but with the 660 still in the shop I can't help but feel half staffe'd. If I had a flag pole out front it would be flying low until the 660 come's home:msp_sad:


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 30, 2011)

young said:


> no 395?
> 
> and isnt the 394 same as 2094


 
There wasnt a 395 in the race to begin with because we didnt have one. As far as the 2094 being the same as the 394. No.
From what i understand the 2094 is based off of the 930 Jonsered's. The 2095 are the same I believe. Niko knows more about it than I do.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 31, 2011)

Unfortunately look's like my 660 need's a new carbuerator. Oh well just suck's having em down, but the saw shop droppe'd evrything and was wrenching on it today a favor for me! Love those guy's!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 8, 2011)

Brought the 660 home today! All fixed


----------



## young (Sep 8, 2011)

so what all did the 66 end up needing?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 8, 2011)

Had to replace the carb. First my buddy Darin at the saw shop tried a carb kit, and no luck. They say with this new gas we have they have to replace a few here, and there, but most just need carb kit's.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm glad you got your saw fixed and home Norm. I know you missed it.


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 9, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> I have been a bit lucky last week got two new things a Ford FG XR6 Turbo and a Snellerized 660.


 
That shore is a purty pitcher :tongue2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 9, 2011)

Mine isnt that nice looking, run's good though!View attachment 198436
View attachment 198437
Thank's Randy!


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 9, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mine isnt that nice looking, run's good though!View attachment 198436
> View attachment 198437
> Thank's Randy!


 
Ahh! Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, and in my eyes, she`s a Beaut!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank's! I am a 66 lover from way back.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2011)

My 066 is no beauty queen, but she has been completely rebuilt from the crank up.

Here it is sitting on the shop porch with my ms460 and 026 Pro.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 9, 2011)

All 3 look good to me! Randy.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 10, 2011)

Woke up this Saturday am, beautifull sunrise. Good news my dog's biopsy came back, and the tumor she has is not cancer:msp_thumbup:And I got the 660 back safe, and sound in my shed, all is good:angel::angel:Im happy.


----------



## homelitejim (Sep 10, 2011)

good to hear norm.


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 10, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Woke up this Saturday am, beautifull sunrise. Good news my dog's biopsy came back, and the tumor she has is not cancer:msp_thumbup:And I got the 660 back safe, and sound in my shed, all is good:angel::angel:Im happy.


 
Great news about your dog Norm!  Here`s a little something I call Uncle Normzi`s bedtime prayer:

Now I lay me down to sleep
My Stihl 660 at my feet
If that saw should fire before I wake
I pray the Lord will set the brake!

Have a GREAT DAY!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 10, 2011)

Good shiat brother's thanx!!!!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 10, 2011)

A good customer of mine needed a stump saw to replace his dead 288xp.
He asked for a for good used saw for about 500$, I built him this one out several boxes of parts
and some new parts too. 
It's a 064/066 Hybrid but half the parts are 066 Parts
New 066 OEM Top, split cases new bearings, gaskets and seals
New WJ-39 Carb
Duel Port Muffler, 32" Windsor Speed Tip Bar, Full skip chain
He runs his saws wearing gloves so we used the big D ring starter handle.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice! A completly custom saw, I like it! As for the 288 also sorry for the dear loss. Look's like he will be happy now though!


----------



## wooddog 066 (Sep 10, 2011)

Very sweet saw I LIKES LET ER RIP TATERCHIP!!!!!


----------



## cheeves (Sep 10, 2011)

*056 super- one Great saw!*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice, I loved the 056mag2. Great saw. I ran a 056 super for a long time.


 
Me too! Incredible work saw. Cut bookoo wood and $ with it. Wish they made em with the same quality today.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 11, 2011)

Indeed Cheeves, one of the best saw's built. Incredible first one I had had a tree on it a time or two. Got it used that way, and ran it for along time. Durable, powerfull, and lasted. If I ran across a mag2 today I would snag it. That's the trouble though guy's wont part with em LOL!


----------



## cheeves (Sep 11, 2011)

*056's in Brazil?*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Indeed Cheeves, one of the best saw's built. Incredible first one I had had a tree on it a time or two. Got it used that way, and ran it for along time. Durable, powerfull, and lasted. If I ran across a mag2 today I would snag it. That's the trouble though guy's wont part with em LOL![/QU
> 
> You know NORMZILLA44 I heard awhile back that Stihl was making 056's in Brazil. If so I would probably buy one. I think I'll try and find out. Problem around here though is that there are no real reputable Stihl dealers in the area. I had to buy my 310 at a rental shop. Maybe online I could find out. Would love to run one again! Just an animal of a saw. Miss Em!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 11, 2011)

Cheevas, funny you mentioned that. I have heard of a 660 jungle saw, at first I thought WTF? Been awhile looked it up, there was a real thing. That would be real interesting to find out what you mentioned, about the 56 in Brazil. Keep me posted. What brand of saw, or dealer is in your'e area? Norm..........


----------



## cheeves (Sep 11, 2011)

*056 legend from Brazil?*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cheevas, funny you mentioned that. I have heard of a 660 jungle saw, at first I thought WTF? Been awhile looked it up, there was a real thing. That would be real interesting to find out what you mentioned, about the 56 in Brazil. Keep me posted. What brand of saw, or dealer is in your'e area? Norm..........


 
Norm, I'm in a funny area now for chainsaws. I'm 45 miles south of Boston and 15 miles from the Cape Cod Canal. In the seventies you could get a deal and good service on a good quality saw Stihl, Husky, Jred, but now forget it. We have a business that took over an old Agway that carries Husky's and Echo's and charges $85 an hr. for service on saws. Needless to say one cannot get a deal from them. When I got a settlement awhile back from a car accident I went to them trying to get a deal on a discontinued 670 Echo. They wouldn't take a lousy $20 bucks off!! Then the other shop in Duxbury( $ town) wants $35 up front for "service charge" before they'll even look at your saw. They sell Husky's and Stihl's. I bought my 55 husky off them in '99 for $300, which was a good deal but those days are over. What happened was when the economy was going strong these businesses got real cocky and spoiled to the bone. Because it's in the toilet now and has been for awhile they are starting to give a little, but I still stay away from them. 

I have a friend who's a certified small engine mechanic and my father , who worked for American Airlines for 27 years, but Pop's getting old and George is still learning about chainsaws. So plan is to build a shed big enough for a shop and learn on my own. Am motivated now and have great people like yourself to help me along. Reason why I've turned to internet for parts( Bailey's, Scott at Chainsawr. Com and some other's). Last saw I bought was an Efco 156 from Pat's Small Engine. Next saw was a brand new 6401 Makita from HD rental dept. (chain was on backwards so salesman said it didn't run right!) I'm serious!! So I would have no qualms about buying a 056 Stihl from Brazil! What do you think Norm? The new ones have gone thru the roof. What else are we going to do?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah if you could find a 056 especially the magnum 2, I would get it. Of course I am a 660 man as well. I also hvae love for the huskie's, and a few Dolmar's. Well any good quality saw really. Just Stihl, husky,Echo are what I own and my personal favorite's. I have a few vintage Homelite's. It's too bad about the area where you are, for saw shop's. You have a great idea what you guy's are planning. I do alot myself, and I am really spoile'd, because I have two now good friend's who I befriended at there saw shop. A local father, and son shop. In fact with this being a tough month for bill's, and unexpected stuff at the vet with Jude, my dog I am flat broke. But couldn't fix my 660 on my own, and we all three put our head's together, and they fixe'd it. Put alot of hour's in it, and ate most of the labor. The new carb was 123 dollar's, and the total bill 200. I walke'd out woith my saw, and they alway's take me at my word, and let me pay when I can. I brought my 2101 in there, and looke'd up with them the new O-ring's neede'd for the manual oil plunger. I was on my way to cut, and neede'd to fix it. They gave me the part's, and let me use there shop, and tool's no charge. Wish there was more people, and shop's like them.


----------



## w8ye (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is my 066 with a 36" bar and 3/8" .050 RSC chain. Some of you have probably seen it before at a GTG before I owned it? It is Brent Combs woods ported with updated long poly flywheel crankcase, but with square back non functioning red light flat top covers with a unlimited coil, HD filter, & OEM DP muffler cover. Has the the big 460 rescue starter handle and the no De-Comp cylinder, regular clutch cover, and small tank.
















I also have a MS660 with a 32" bar


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 11, 2011)

w8ye nice! Both saw's bad aas! Mean machine's. I have one the 660. If I had the dough I would get another 66, and one more 2101, well atleast one 288. LOL! But wanting, or owning more than one 66-660 is normal. Tall cotton man!


----------



## wooddog 066 (Sep 12, 2011)

NO DOUBT GOTA LOVE EM My 660 to me is the BIGDOG DADDY i treat her like my kid when i am done cutting i always wipe er down blow all the dust put hell i even waxed it before.....


----------



## cheeves (Sep 12, 2011)

*Pissah!!*

Because I'm from Bawstin!! 



Stihlman441 said:


> Power,performance,reliability and the best looking saw around.


----------



## dirt forester (Sep 12, 2011)

Speaking of 660's, I am looking at buying one. I went to the Stihl dealer today, he is selling them for $1,110 with a 20" bar, and $10 increments for every bar size larger. Trying to figure out if this is a good price or if can haggle him down some more?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 12, 2011)

dirt forester said:


> Speaking of 660's, I am looking at buying one. I went to the Stihl dealer today, he is selling them for $1,110 with a 20" bar, and $10 increments for every bar size larger. Trying to figure out if this is a good price or if can haggle him down some more?



For us east of the Rockies that's list price, on bigger saws I usually 
stick to list price, but throw in 3 free chains. And figure if you get a 25" 
or bigger bar that's a decent chunk of change in chains. 

We don't make 300$ on a 660, like guys think we do.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 12, 2011)

IMHO the 660 is worth every penny. It's a true "investment" IMO. Whether it be a Faller,Logger,Lumberjack,Arborist,Firewood cutter or an Enthusiest/Cookie Cutter LOL (ME) It's a work of art IMHO.


----------



## dirt forester (Sep 12, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> For us east of the Rockies that's list price, on bigger saws I usually
> stick to list price, but throw in 3 free chains. And figure if you get a 25"
> or bigger bar that's a decent chunk of change in chains.
> 
> We don't make 300$ on a 660, like guys think we do.


 
Good info. Thanks.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 12, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> IMHO the 660 is worth every penny. It's a true "investment" IMO. Whether it be a Faller,Logger,Lumberjack,Arborist,Firewood cutter or an Enthusiest/Cookie Cutter LOL (ME) It's a work of art IMHO.


 
Yep, As much as I like my Husqvarna's, I really like a 660. If I didn't already have a 395, Id be getting a 660.


----------



## Rounder (Sep 12, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, As much as I like my Husqvarna's, I really like a 660. If I didn't already have a 395, Id be getting a 660.


 
Both is better:smile2:


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 12, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> IMHO the 660 is worth every penny. It's a true "investment" IMO. Whether it be a Faller,Logger,Lumberjack,Arborist,Firewood cutter or an Enthusiest/Cookie Cutter LOL (ME) It's a work of art IMHO.


 
You be a very wise man, IMHO! :agree2:


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 12, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, As much as I like my Husqvarna's, I really like a 660. If I didn't already have a 395, Id be getting a 660.


 
You know Durand, I did have both at one time, and IMHO, the 395 was a hair stronger and smoother. But.....the Stihl was lighter and felt better in my hands plus, its just a real beauty queen IMHO. The 395's are certainly awesome!


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 13, 2011)

hoooray xpw and god bless the stihl flippy caps


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, the site is working for me now LOL!. I hate flippy cap's! Glad my 660 doesn't have em. They need to get rid of those stupid thing's! But the 66 is a bad machine!


----------



## cheeves (Sep 14, 2011)

*Fuel additive*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Had to replace the carb. First my buddy Darin at the saw shop tried a carb kit, and no luck. They say with this new gas we have they have to replace a few here, and there, but most just need carb kit's.


 
Norm, Have you ever tried Startron fuel additive for the ethanol problem. Stens rep turned my friend on to it. Ever since using it have had no fuel related problems with the saws. A few years ago everyone of my huskys were down from this ethanol gas. JUst wondering. HD had it for $2.95 a bottle. Best price I,ve seen.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 14, 2011)

I hear the 661 will have flippy caps. Better get you a new 660 soon before they get replaced by the 661.


----------



## wooddog 066 (Sep 14, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I hear the 661 will have flippy caps. Better get you a new 660 soon before they get replaced by the 661.


 
ahh why do they gotta mess with the 660 its the heart and sole of the STIHL TIMBERSPORTS if it isnt brok DON'T FIX IT!!IMO:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 14, 2011)

*Gonna Need Some Help From You Boys...*

Howdy Fellas,

200 bux. Recoil gone, piston is toast, no muffler...

Everything else is there. Haven't taken it down yet to see what else may be on the table for restoration, but snaggin' it seemed like a good idea at the time -- along with a real nice and complete 020 av top handle for another 100 bux. (I'll spare ya those pics on the "BigBoy" thread!)

She's a little rough, but sure as hell seemed worth the rescue effort to me. May go all the way over the winter with a complete teardown and restoration if I can manage the time and $$$ to pull it off. Otherwise, I'll at least get 'er running as the latest member of the gang.



Poge


----------



## wooddog 066 (Sep 14, 2011)

yeahman TEAR HER DOWN and freshen her up and keep us posted on the rebuild you will love it when you get it down and sink it in some BIGWOOD!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 14, 2011)

View attachment 199132
View attachment 199133
Cheevas, no I never tried the startron, but I sure will anything that will help! Mdavlee hopefully they don't get stupid, and #### up the 660. The whole flippy cap design almost made me, well strictly a husky man. I am lucky my 660 is still low hor, and the 2101 has a long road ahead. Hopefully the cotton stay's tall. Pogo in the wood's that 66 is bad to the bone, seen em resurected from far worse! And that saw is one that is alway's worth a comeback


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 14, 2011)

From what I've heard it will be a larger version of the 441. It might not have a strato engine but will have flippy caps on it. I hope it doesn't gain a lot of weight. The 660 is just barely lighter than the 395 and even with a 390 right now. It will probably be 2013 or so before we see them so you should have next year to buy up a lifetime supply of 660s.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 14, 2011)

Man, not a thought I want to dream about LOL! If they phase out the 660 be a bad Idea


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 14, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Man, not a thought I want to dream about LOL! If they phase out the 660 be a bad Idea


 
I tell ya Norm, you know a lot more about the 660 than I will ever know. But, as darn good as those 441R's are running not to even mention the Husqvarna like AV, the new 661 will prolly be better than ever IMHO. Plus, I really dont think its gonna be a strato either. Atleast that's what I remember hearing. I could be wrong on that. But just think: a stronger 660 with better gas mileage and better AV. IMHO, I would give up a little weight penalty for that.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 14, 2011)

I would agree, I am an open minde'd dude. Technology has worke'd wonder's. But no flippy caps' for me. They should at least make both standard, or flip cap's. Make both side's happy. Re- work it that would be cool, and I would give it a fair shake. The one thing I don't want is adde'd bulk, and climsy feel. The one thing I don't like with the 441


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 15, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I would agree, I am an open minde'd dude. Technology has worke'd wonder's. But no flippy caps' for me. They should at least make both standard, or flip cap's. Make both side's happy. Re- work it that would be cool, and I would give it a fair shake. The one thing I don't want is adde'd bulk, and climsy feel. The one thing I don't like with the 441


 
I agree. But I just bet it wont be bulky. I bet they knock that one out of the park. The 290 may be their best seller, but you know the 660 has to be their "pride and joy"


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 15, 2011)

I have 5 066/660 and a 394 and a 395. I have no brand loyalty, the saw that gets the job done best is the one I want.

I find the huskys a little more "fun" to run as a sawhead as they require that little more care to keep em howling, but the stihls are my mainstay as they are rock solid reliable. I have had my redlight for 10 years now and although its getting a little tired its never let me down aside from a couple brake handles, starter cord, and clutch springs.

I started my company with my redlight 066 and an MS200t. And when you only have 2 saws, they better work every time or your down the tubes.

Luckily mine did. 

A great thing about living in NZ, we have a healthy forestry industry and the 66 is the standard felling saw. On our local ebay, at any one time the 066/660 will outnumber any other type of saw. A good 346 or 361 will go for considerably more than a 66 of simular condition.

A poem I wrote a while back

ODE to a 66

She belongs in heaven, if there were woods there
My 66 sing to angels as she clears the land bare
She stops for no trunk and forever throws chips
From 18 to 42 bars she bucks and she rips
From morning to night we work hand in hand
Its a love my friends will not understand
A caress with a file, a touch with a scrench
Since I met her my wife now plays from the bench
Shes my only woman now which I will share my bed
Its the whining, non cutting one that now lives in the shed
So tell me nothing of sex, of converstion or hugs
A ported nickel plated cylinder is all I want for jugs
My life is now perfect theres nothing to fix
Give me my air, my trees and my magnum 66


----------



## wooddog 066 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey timber VERY WELL SAID MY FRIEND I LIKES ALOT!!!GREAT POEM


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 15, 2011)

Maclaren you are probably right. And hell all we can do is wait, and be open minde'dopcorn: Timbermcpherson Bad ass poem! All saw's you mantione'd are rock solid, the 066-660 one of the very best!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 15, 2011)

^^^^^^

Any modded 5 cube is generally one of the very best too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 16, 2011)

Wodchuck'r I definately have a love for the 5 cube's myself 2.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 16, 2011)

They're definitely the show off saws. 

There's no replacement for displacement but with a strong build the 5 cubes operate way out of class and they're always impressive as hell!


I love me a slick 5 cube hot rod.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 16, 2011)

BUT that's not to take away from the 066 / 660.


My first saw was an 066. Them 066's are BOSS!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hell ya! There was a day I remeber running the 2101, and 660. Back to back big wood. My 044, and 372 sat out a few. A thought came about selling the 372, and 044 to buy another 660, or get a 395. What the hell was I thinking. I have a 51, 372, 2101, 044, 660. Can I complain, #### no. Got a saw for everything, and got two awesome classe's covere'd twice! I can just ad one more down the road, beside's selling two to get one, hmmm? 2 saw's is 2 saw's. I just dont like selling saw's LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 22, 2011)

Since the 660 had been in the shop, we haven't seen wood in awhile. Call me sentimentel, but had to gou out the other night before dark, and fire it up, just to hear the rumble. I misse'd it, ok I have issue's. Sure run's like a son of a biatch! And I slept good!


----------



## ratso (Sep 22, 2011)

I just finished cutting a 40" pine that I had been working on since May.I had to take my time enjoyed each slice.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 22, 2011)

Cool Ben, is that in the avatar? The log you are standing by? When you getting your'e new saw anyway?


----------



## ratso (Sep 22, 2011)

No that ones a fir. I have not picked up the saw yet.I had an unexpected billthis month.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 22, 2011)

Bummer I know about unexpected bill's for sure!. Good luck Ben it will work out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mdavlee, sorry you gotta sell that saw, if I had the cash I would be pm'n you my address LOL! Sweet saw.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't have to but I want the money to put into another hobto by. it makes it easier to justify it to myself this way.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 23, 2011)

That's cool man, at least you had the choice. Make's it alot easier, that thing is a beauty wish I had 800. I would be cutting with it by next weekend!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 25, 2011)

It's about time for my head to hit the pillow, and I will sleep sound knowingmy 660 is ready for action.


----------



## troythetreeman (Sep 25, 2011)

ive said it before and ill say it again, pound for pound, power for power, no one builds a saw that holds a candle to a 66 nor for that matter, the 46


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 25, 2011)

Two of the all time great's for sure Troy. Rock solid


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 26, 2011)

Seeing how this is a 660 thread this may interest you guys this a Snellerized 660 with a 25'' bar blocking Stringybark ,there is some noodling at the end.

[video=youtube;ElTegPoViFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElTegPoViFA[/video]


----------



## wooddog 066 (Sep 26, 2011)

VERY NICE saw look like it gets the job done!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 27, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn: Interested, oh yeah! Very nice Stihlman.


----------



## mayhem100 (Sep 27, 2011)

Whats not to love about a chainsaw that uses an air filter larger than some small cars?


----------



## deye223 (Sep 27, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> Power,performance,reliability and the best looking saw around.


 
yeah but it needs flippy caps if it had flippy caps i'd buy another one:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 27, 2011)

No fisher price cap's for me LOL! Why can't they just make either cap style a option, and satisfy both side's.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 28, 2011)

There has been a few changes to that Snellerized 660 after those pics were taken,roller chain catcher,nylon block chain guide,Works Connection Tach installed,extra exhuarst port,muffler baffle removed and quite afew tanks of fuel as well.


----------



## speedytt (Sep 28, 2011)

damn nice saw stihlman441!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 28, 2011)

I never saw a 66-or 660 I dind't like. A friend on facebook tonight said she was tired of dream's, as it was alway's about the past, and bummed her out the next day. No more drems she said. I told her it is all about what is on your'e mind when you hit the pillow. For me it is saw's, and Boar dog's. I sleep like a baby.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 1, 2011)

Had to cut hard, and cut fast yesterday pulle'd over the rest of an Oak we have been working on. Ran the 2101, and 660 gave em equal run time. Both ran flawlessly both outstanding. Can't live on the difference. Wouldn't get rid of either for anything, they baile'd me out on some big shiat!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 2, 2011)

Yesterday I went out and got the 066 bust off and bliped the loud button a few times, I hadn't got to hear it in a while. Now I'm good for another month.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 2, 2011)

I love it! Know I know I am not the only one who start's em up from time to time just to hear them! Nothing wrong with it something to be proud of the are


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 27, 2011)

*Magnum Power*

Hey Norm, check out this 660......it spanked a highly ported 2171 by 28%..........I believe I will always have a 660 or 2 in the stable.......:hmm3grin2orange:


My ported 660 1st vid - YouTube



2171 - YouTube

....just think about even bigger wood.....the gap wouldd increase.......:hmm3grin2orange:

Me loves this saw.......


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 27, 2011)

066-660 thread, a blast from the past! Me loves it too!! That thing is cookin! in real wood too. Nice man I bet you will be smiling for a long time!


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 27, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> 066-660 thread, a blast from the past! Me loves it too!! That thing is cookin! in real wood too. Nice man I bet you will be smiling for a long time!


 
me believe the 660 is the all around "King of saws" -thats just what me believes though. and I said that in the me loves me 660 thread.....:msp_tongue:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree all around, and for me my 660, and 2101 are the shiat! May just depend on the day. The 660 is top shelf for sure, best of the best.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 27, 2011)

Ya know Norm, I have often contemplated getting a true big saw, but just have no use for it. I will always remember running that 088 at Terry's GTG, I just couldnt get over how big the clutch cover was! A monster! I'm sure the Husqvarna version is as big as well.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 28, 2011)

Well that I can understand brother, after all you have a mighty 66! Hell what cant it do? I have one, and my friend, and tree work partner/ climber John has two. One we cut some big ass stuff, and has a 48in bar. Big, bigger, and biggesst wood, weve never needed more.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Oct 28, 2011)

And here I am feelin like am old fogey still running my lowly 064. I guess I'll have to get a new fangled whizz bang. How do them 066's hold up?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 28, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a 064, and surely not out dated. I have said it many times I feel the 064 was underated by many. And so wrong great saw. The 660's my friends and I have had great luck, awesome saw. I have seen some put through hell, and keep going. Not the way I treat mine, but they can take it.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 28, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nothing wrong with a 064, and surely not out dated. I have said it many times I feel the 064 was underated by many. And so wrong great saw. The 660's my friends and I have had great luck, awesome saw. I have seen some put through hell, and keep going. Not the way I treat mine, but they can take it.


 
The strongest saw I have ever seen was Scotts 064/066 top end. Truly Amazing....


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 28, 2011)

My history is a little foggy with the 064, not as familar with it as some saw's, the history that is. But my buddy John say's the 064 came before the 066, and I kind of remeber that. Is that correct? I do know damn good saw.


----------



## In The Weeds (Oct 28, 2011)

Dunno, they eerily make a sort of dentist's drill sound.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 30, 2011)

064? Dentist drill sound?


----------



## In The Weeds (Oct 31, 2011)

The 066 makes a buzzing sound like a dentist's drill ya.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sure thats the saw, and not a sound of panic from the wood? A little scream perhaps!


----------



## wooddog 066 (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess i never thought of a dentist drill sound but boy they do whistle when you puttin her in the wood:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 2, 2011)

They set a high mark, and if another saw comes in second it should still make somebody proud, because the 660 casts a Giant shadow.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is my tree monkey 660 with a 7 pin Norm. Ya know a stock 681 is a good strong saw in all rights. 6.4 h.p. aint nothin to sneeze at. The 681 went thru this long in 35 seconds.


Ported 660 w/ 7 pin rim - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome my friend, and you know I am a friend, and a fan


----------



## R2D (Nov 3, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sure thats the saw, and not a sound of panic from the wood? A little scream perhaps!



Ever since Randy (Mastermind) ported my 064 that's all I hear, the sound of panic from trees all around me. Even when I don't have the 064 in my hands, the trees sense that I own such a tool that sincerely enjoys eating wood anytime of day :chainsawguy:


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 3, 2011)

road2damascus said:


> Ever since Randy (Mastermind) ported my 064 that's all I hear, the sound of panic from trees all around me. Even when I don't have the 064 in my hands, the trees sense that I own such a tool that sincerely enjoys eating wood anytime of day :chainsawguy:



I dont doubt that one iota my friend. Randy is one of the best builders they are.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yesterday I went out and got the 066 bust off and bliped the loud button a few times, I hadn't got to hear it in a while. Now I'm good for another month.





NORMZILLA44 said:


> I love it! Know I know I am not the only one who start's em up from time to time just to hear them! Nothing wrong with it something to be proud of the are



shoot i start mine in the house when i wanna smell some 2-stroke exhaust. i gotta great wife:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 4, 2011)

LOL! I love chainsaws. The sound, smell of the exhaust. I love to cut wood do tree job's. What a great collection, and hobby!


----------



## snofrog (Nov 4, 2011)

here is mine , 32" bar , ported , muffler modded and a hi flo filter :msp_biggrin:. I will be cutting in the am on 2014`s firewood

THE MAN SAW !!! STIHL 660 WOODS PORTED!!! - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice saw Sno frog. What are you cutting in the am firewood?


----------



## snofrog (Nov 4, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice saw Sno frog. What are you cutting in the am firewood?



where I am cutting in the morning is an old rail line . there are 6 ash and a walnut that will be started on . here is a pic from last weekend . this is the start of my firewood season , finishing just before deer season


----------



## atvguns (Nov 4, 2011)

That's a pretty good load on your hitch


----------



## snofrog (Nov 4, 2011)

atvguns said:


> That's a pretty good load on your hitch



yep it is, however it isnt a stock hitch . the rear bumper is 3"x6" 1/4" wall tube attached at 4 places on the frame . the new receiver hitch is welded into that tube bumper .


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice pics. I love jeeps man, and that is a cool trailer, wish I had it for my four wheeler. Alot of where we cut is on our hunting ranches. We trade tree work get unlimited hunting, and firewood.


----------



## stihl ms (Nov 10, 2011)

Evan said:


> Advertising. There's plenty of saws that do the same job for the same or less money. That said



That tree is happy that you are about to fell it. just look at that smile, it says ''if i wanna be cut down I would like it done by a stihl 066 saw. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 11, 2011)

I love it! Forgot about those pic's, So true yeah there are saw's for less money, but only one 066


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 18, 2011)

Trivia question, what is the one saw with the longest production run of all time?


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 28, 2011)

*Christmas cookies Norm!*

027.MPG - YouTube


Shes runnin really well. Heres the ported 2094.....


029 - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet Paul!!!!!!! This thread came up like a blast from the past. How's all my friend?


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 28, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sweet Paul!!!!!!! This thread came up like a blast from the past. How's all my friend?



Its a great thread Norm. One of my favorites for sure. Thank you for starting it! :msp_thumbup:
And thank you for asking. All is goin as well as i could ask for my friend. My family is happy and we have our health. To me that is really all i can ask for. I certainly hope all is well with you and yours.. BTW, a belated but very merry Christmas and a happyand safe New Year wish to you and yours my friend!!:smile2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank's man same to you, hell I think Im gonna go out to the shed, and give the 660 a rip! A six gun salute!


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 28, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's man same to you, hell I think Im gonna go out to the shed, and give the 660 a rip! A six gun salute!



Now your talkin!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 28, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> 027.MPG - YouTube
> 
> 
> Shes runnin really well. Heres the ported 2094.....
> ...



That ported 660 looks like it runs good.
Its a same we are so far apart i think my ported 441C MTronic would be very close in that size soft wood.:smile2:


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 28, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> That ported 660 looks like it runs good.
> Its a same we are so far apart i think my ported 441C MTronic would be very close in that size soft wood.:smile2:



Honestly, I dont think it would be close at all. Its actually hard wood. Its Sycamore. Now, i know its not Aussie hard. However, did you see what it just did to a ported 2094? Theres no way at all that 441 ported or not would keep close at all with that 660. I hate to put it that way but thats just the way it is. Ive ran some very hotly ported 372xpw's 2171's that would take a ported 441 and they are not even remotely close to this 660.
But thats my opinion and i certainly dont want to argue about it and clutter this great thread up. If you feel it would keep up then fine. But i know it wouldnt. I would gladly run Jons (porsche965-sawzilla) and show ya if he would send her to me........
Please dont take me wrong, Im just bein honest about it. I really dont think those ported 441's will take a 576AT ported either......


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 28, 2011)

Im sure the 441 and ported is awesome Stihlman for sure. But those 660's are a special breed!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just out of interest this vid shows the difference between the lot.
Stock 460 (ozzy dual port muff) v ported 441C MTronic V stock 660 BB kit (ozzy dual port muff) V ported 660 all with the same 28'' bar and chain in hard wood.
Remembering this would be the exstream i would use a 70,76cc saw in Ozzy hard woods.

[video=youtube;Z3DoQd_Otp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3DoQd_Otp0[/video]


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 28, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> Just out of interest this vid shows the difference between the lot.
> Stock 460 (ozzy dual port muff) v ported 441C MTronic V stock 660 BB kit (ozzy dual port muff) V ported 660 all with the same 28'' bar and chain in hard wood.
> Remembering this would be the exstream i would use a 70,76cc saw in Ozzy hard woods.
> 
> [video=youtube;Z3DoQd_Otp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3DoQd_Otp0[/video]



Thats good and all, but Im talkin about a totally different port job. Im talkin about a tree monkey combustion chamber port job. They are very much stronger than a normal port job. Ive had both and the difference is phenominal. I see what your sayin, but till ya run one of those Stihls that tree monkey ports you cant really know what a difference there is......Its incredible......The 660 I have beat another ported 660 by 10 seconds thru a rock hard oak log. You should really talk to Scott (tree monkey) about gettin him to port ya a saw....Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds good.
One thing i can not work out why are saw builders NOT porting 441C MTronics, i only know of three of them,is it to hard for them ?,cant work out the electronic system ?,whats the problem ?.
I would think it should be a challenge for there saw building skills and they would be going for it ? dont understand there is so much waiting to be unproved with them as some have found out including me.:smile2:


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 28, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> Sounds good.
> One thing i can not work out why are saw builders NOT porting 441C MTronics, i only know of three of them,is it to hard for them ?,cant work out the electronic system ?,whats the problem ?.
> I would think it should be a challenge for there saw building skills and they would be going for it ? dont understand there is so much waiting to be unproved with them as some have found out including me.:smile2:



Send Scott a pm. We had a long talk about the M-Tronics. he is amazing at what he knows about them. Im absolutely positive he can help you out wit that as well. I tell ya, I would LOVE to see you get a tree monkey saw. You would NEVER look back. Scott is a fantatsic guy to talk to. Im sure he would be glad to talk to ya about it. Im rootin for all the way my man! Now, you get a tree monkey 441M and i would bet that it would be close with my 660 in that wood! At any rate take my advice. I want to see ya have the best or i wouldnt be sayin this over an open thread.:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 28, 2011)

I kinda like the sound of that, Tree monkey 660 LOL! Like a Brazilian Jungle saw LOL! Stihlman good vid, good looking firewood, and wood.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 28, 2011)

I think people aren't porting the 441s cause not many people have them to start with. I'll be curious to see what a 576 does compared to that 660. I would imagine it will be a decent spread.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 28, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I kinda like the sound of that, Tree monkey 660 LOL! Like a Brazilian Jungle saw LOL! Stihlman good vid, good looking firewood, and wood.



I swear Norm, Ive never seen anything like it! Im sendin him a new 390xp, a new 372xpw and my ported 2094 to work over as well I like his work so well. If ya get a chance shoot him a pm. I would love for you to have a ported 660 by Scott. You would really appreciate it. It would kick some serious azz with you behind the wheel. With all your experience that would be an awesome combo! Watch out trees!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 28, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I think people aren't porting the 441s cause not many people have them to start with. I'll be curious to see what a 576 does compared to that 660. I would imagine it will be a decent spread.



Just depends how much gain ya got out of her Mike. Ya know? She did run real well stock.
It would be killer if we could find a ported 441M and run them all up there. would defenitly be fun.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank's Paul, I take pride in my saw's, and cutting ability. I am alway's trying to learn, and push myself a little each time, for improvement, knowledge, comfort, you name it. I am proud of the tree's we have handled, and some achievement's, though small I think we moved a mountain or two locally, LOL! Mike I like the look's and feel of the 575-576's. My buddy has a 575, I have never cut with either, you know I own a 372 I love. But when the 575 logger first came i wanted one. I like the look, and feel of the 576 wanna try one.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe we need a 441C MTronic build off.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 29, 2011)

Im sure its coming, that model seems to be getting more, and more popular.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 17, 2012)

I cut last weekend been awhile, and gotta run the 660 been awhile too. Reminded me how much I love em! Good night fellas maybe Im weird but I dream of one of two things at night. Muscle saws, or Boar hunting with the pups! Its tough.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Alex D (Jan 17, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Trivia question, what is the one saw with the longest production run of all time?



I think the 090/090AV, Stihl still makes them and the 090s have been around since the 70s i think. AVs not sure when they came out but i know that the late model AVs sold here i think in the really early 90s are the same saw they still make today. Depending on how you look at it thats on the high side ever since they made the 090 would be 40 years or so in production if looking at the modern current production 090AV would be 20 years or so maybe more.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for bringing that back up Alex, as I do not have the answer, and was hoping for it. Interesting about the 090 though. I was sure thinking 066 is a strong runner up!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 21, 2012)

*Guess I can subscribe now.*







Flat top 066. I got this saw in a box from a trade with Tlandrum. Mastermind split the case for me, installed new bearings and seals. I ported the topend and installed a new meteor piston. I don't think I'll do that well, but Im entering it in the 066/660 buildoff that wigglesworth is having. I need to run a lot of fuel through her, and Ill probably make a few changes before its raceday....


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 21, 2012)

What can I say, but WELCOME!:msp_thumbsup: That saw is pristine, and as you know one of my favorites. Dealing with great guy's, Randy a builder to the stars! Terry what well a 372 legend LOL! I figure any Stihl from him would be like new! Husky man he seems:msp_thumbsup: I like it:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RazvanGL1 (Jan 21, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! I love chainsaws. The sound, smell of the exhaust. I love to cut wood do tree job's. What a great collection, and hobby!



ok...that's cool! i thought i'm lolely whoLOVE so much chainsaws!it isn't something more wonderful. althoungh i'm not pro woodman, i love to cut like one. i'm dreaming of a bigger chainsaw than my 50cc'.[video=youtube;tz022wPsFTw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz022wPsFTw&feature=plcp&context=C38134b2UDOEgsToPDskJRhAw0XJ8yyh8WMYxKZTRQ[/video]
* LONG LIVE THE QUEEN = MS660!!!*


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice very nice!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 21, 2012)

A bit of a challange for the ported 660 with a new 36''ES Light bar,had a 35 ton excervator to help.Cypress tree.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks pretty good Durand. Mines still in a few pieces. The cylinder is getting a little machine work and then hopefully I'll get home before the buildoff so I can port it and get some fuel through it.


----------



## deye223 (Jan 21, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> A bit of a challange for the ported 660 with a new 36''ES Light bar,had a 35 ton excervator to help.Cypress tree.



at least it's not as hard as box or gum but it ain't worth nothing either 
other than being paid to remove it


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 21, 2012)

That tree is a mess, looks like a bad dream, make a great Stihl commercial LOL!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 22, 2012)

deye223 said:


> at least it's not as hard as box or gum but it ain't worth nothing either
> other than being paid to remove it



Thats it,i have got a heap of these type of trees to do at a property and ya me dont work for free.I have two big pines to do tomorrow i will put some pics up.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice! And yep we have had some nasty ones too, for sidework. Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have started a new post if you guys wont to see what i have been up to.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/191377.htm


----------



## deye223 (Jan 23, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Thats it,i have got a heap of these type of trees to do at a property and ya me dont work for free.I have two big pines to do tomorrow i will put some pics up.



pitty me gutlux is crook i could have played cameraman


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 23, 2012)

I usually play the cameraman. Be nice if somebody else did it for awhile.


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 23, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> All 066-660 Fan's and lovers. I want to know why you think the 066-660 is one of the most popular, and best saw's of all time.



UM..........because there awesome!?


----------



## k5alive (Jan 23, 2012)

i don't have a 66  , they're to modern, i go for large av saws


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep they are awesome! To modern LOL! The 66 dates back a ways, get a older one LOL!:msp_wink:


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 4, 2012)

So I went out today to do some cutting with my 660, was cutting a small alder tree and now I am looking for a crankshaft....It will return, just need some parts...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 4, 2012)

What happened? Burn it up?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's one I ported today. After the vid, I went back in it and found a little more, but it was too dark for another vid.

[video=youtube_share;vnmjB7WNZXo]http://youtu.be/vnmjB7WNZXo[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice saw Brad, good work look's like some hard ass wood!


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 5, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What happened? Burn it up?



Broke the crank...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow that sucks. Rpm's to high? Curious what happened the cause.:msp_confused:


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 5, 2012)

To be honest with ya i have no idea why it broke. I've always run the saw a little on the rich side with klotz oil. Never overtighten the chain, keep it clean, use stihl bar oil, and the crank broke when i was cutting a felling notch in a 16" alder. My 361 had saved the day. Was a little pissed about it too. I have another complete crankcase here just need to swap it. Have heard these saws were known for it so i bought a crankcase when the opportunity arose. Will re-build this one and keep it in case it happens again. Going to woods port it when i put it back together too. Anyone have any good timing numbers?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmmm, definatally a bummer man. But I have never heard of a 66 being prone to crank failure. Never heard of problems where I live either, and it has been mostly 66 country since they came out. I am really curious though, and keep me posted on the build, and what you may find. Norm......


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 5, 2012)

I will prolly start a new thread on the build. Definately not going together stock... I do have some 8X8 times for this saw in poplar as well so i sorta have a baseline.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hmmm, definatally a bummer man. But I have never heard of a 66 being prone to crank failure. Never heard of problems where I live either, and it has been mostly 66 country since they came out. I am really curious though, and keep me posted on the build, and what you may find. Norm......


----------



## Oldsawnut (Feb 5, 2012)

Flywheel side was prone to breaking on the early 066's. Usually sudden stop in the cut. They beefed it up later and put the polly flywheel on to boot.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh mine broke on the other side flush with where the clutch mounts, any idea other than bad metal that would cause that?



Oldsawnut said:


> Flywheel side was prone to breaking on the early 066's. Usually sudden stop in the cut. They beefed it up later and put the polly flywheel on to boot.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 5, 2012)

I've never head of that being a common issue at all.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 5, 2012)

Boogieman142 said:


> Oh mine broke on the other side flush with where the clutch mounts, any idea other than bad metal that would cause that?



Probably not the case, but maybe an impact on the clutch....just a thought. 

I agree with Brad, That side is not know for failures like the flywheel side is. 

The clutch let go on my 066 today. It split in 3 places where it threads on the crank :msp_confused:. I remember a thread awhile back about a guy that had one do the same thing. Luckly it didn't damage the crank threads...so Im happy anyways. I got another clutch on the way .


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like you got lucky Durand. I wish mine was together:help:


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 5, 2012)

oh, when I first bought the saw dealer told me it was, guess they lied(wouldn't be the first time). Maybee I just have ####ty luck.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 5, 2012)

There has never been an impact on the clutch, have owned it since brand new and unless the clutch gremlins came in the middle of the night and did it the clutch has never been off. I have no idea why it broke. All I know is that in a little while it will be running again.





komatsuvarna said:


> Probably not the case, but maybe an impact on the clutch....just a thought.
> 
> I agree with Brad, That side is not know for failures like the flywheel side is.
> 
> The clutch let go on my 066 today. It split in 3 places where it threads on the crank :msp_confused:. I remember a thread awhile back about a guy that had one do the same thing. Luckly it didn't damage the crank threads...so Im happy anyways. I got another clutch on the way .


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 5, 2012)

There haven't been crank issues with the 066/660 since the earliest 066 with the aluminum flywheel.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oldsawnut said:


> Flywheel side was prone to breaking on the early 066's. Usually sudden stop in the cut. They beefed it up later and put the polly flywheel on to boot.


 Well learn something new all the time I guess. I am with Brad on that one, at least never heard of it. But I will take your word, because I know you speak from experience. So was it the earliest of models? Well Boogieman that is a bummer but glad your chin is up, and you are going to rebuild it. Though no saw is completely bullettproof, the 66-660 has served us well out here.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 5, 2012)

Has heated my house for the past 7 years and 2 summers of that it was used as my income so it doesn't owe me anything. Hopefully it'll be good for another 7 years at least.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 5, 2012)

That ain't too bad then. Just wish we knew the cause, oh well sometimes we never find out. I am just glad its salvagageable and you are going to do it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 6, 2012)

Had to take the 066 out for a test cut after I tore her down and cleaned her up real good  

Another photo, sorry for the other saws in the picture!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome Jacob, welcome to the 66 club! You will be happy, and don't be sorry dude those other saws are sweet!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 6, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome Jacob, welcome to the 66 club! You will be happy, and don't be sorry dude those other saws are sweet!



Iv owned this 66 for awhile now, maybe 8 months? I bought it for 325 bucks from a logger. Its been used, but I wouldn't trade it for just about anything. 

The 076 looks small sitting there.. But it still looks sexy!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 6, 2012)

Good score X2 Both very worthy saws!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 6, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good score X2 Both very worthy saws!:msp_thumbup:



I traded the 076 for 2 020 stihls :msp_tongue:

Back before I got into saws (I think i was 13) My dad was logging and bought a brand new 660. He used it for almost 3 months. one day when cutting in some bad winds the tree set back and set there. Before he could do much the tree blew over and took the 660 with it. Plastic was tore to crap. One of his logging buddies gave him 2 066's to fix up the 660.. Sure wish I knew more about saws back then!!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 6, 2012)

You and me both, both been there. Told Aaron a story that before I was a collector, and new as much about the mechanic side of saws I seized one up, and took it to the dumps. It was a 2100 homelite, and immaculate. Should have kept it. Saw a 372 awhile back a faller had a tree do the same as what happen to your dad. At my shop they swapped parts to another case I think. Got the guy a saw back anyway.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There haven't been crank issues with the 066/660 since the earliest 066 with the aluminum flywheel.



Yep. The early ones had the most issues. I got one that the FW stub is sheared clean off. But I do remember JJ saying something about a rash of bad big ends, IIRC, it was in the late 90's. I forget the exact number of cranks he said he swapped out, but it was astronomical....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There haven't been crank issues with the 066/660 since the earliest 066 with the aluminum flywheel.



Is there a known serial number range or -->|x point?

I have a flat top that _looks_ like a fairly early one. Definitely a project at the moment that needs torn down for inspection to see what's what. Anything in particular I should be looking for re: the crank? 

(Probably shouldn't be in two pieces, right?)


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 6, 2012)

Heard of early ones with crank problems and a lot of them and 064s have problems with bearings spinning in the case.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well good deal, good to learn something new Jeremy, and Mike just had never heard that, and I am surprised as many 66's around here. I guess as long as it was not every saw, and it happened to some they probably just wrote it off here, and not much was said and that makes sense. Pogo good question for a lookout on the serial number, or identification that would be a good heads up for ane builder. Or guy rebuilding one. So is this part of the reason they went poly flywheel, or was that just to lighten it up?


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 6, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Heard of early ones with crank problems and a lot of them and 064s have problems with bearings spinning in the case.



Got one of them in the shop too. The bearing race hasnt spun yet, but it has cracked all the paint inside the case. Its only a matter of time. Sucks too, cause I was gonna build that one.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 6, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> ....So is this part of the reason they went poly flywheel, or was that just to lighten it up?



Thats the story I got, was to lighten it up. Supposedly, the inertia of the aluminum flywheel would cause em to snap the crank off if subjected to a sudden stop. When they went to the poly, the FW got lighter, and the stub got bigger.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks man! I got a 660 and poly of course.


----------



## RazvanGL1 (Feb 13, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Had to take the 066 out for a test cut after I tore her down and cleaned her up real good
> 
> Another photo, sorry for the other saws in the picture!



very nice saws! "the other saws" are really sexy and bad  

ok ok... I 'm confused...I don't know exactly what is AV system :confused2: i heart sometime about this and...nothing. thanks!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 13, 2012)

The AV system is anti vibration. A vibration damepning system using rubber grommets or metal springs, mounted between the saw parts.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a late model 066 and haven't cut a stick of wood with it since bought it in December. That is just sad. I also have a Husky 55 with a new piston in it and haven't had a chance to use that either. We need an ice storm!
ummm a small one.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's a bummer man, hope you get to cutting soon. You don't cut firewood I take it?


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 14, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> That's a bummer man, hope you get to cutting soon. You don't cut firewood I take it?



I cut it when it comes my way. We heat our house 100% with wood but have plenty in stock. I have wood for sale and haven't sold a single stick this winter. We have had temps in the 60's most days. I don't remember this warm of a winter here. The daffodils have been out, trees blooming, pollen in the air, etc. All this in January!


----------



## RazvanGL1 (Feb 14, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> The AV system is anti vibration. A vibration damepning system using rubber grommets or metal springs, mounted between the saw parts.



ok. I understand. I don't know english very well and that I don't knew what mean AV . thanks


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 14, 2012)

RazvanGL1 said:


> very nice saws! "the other saws" are really sexy and bad
> 
> ok ok... I 'm confused...I don't know exactly what is AV system :confused2: i heart sometime about this and...nothing. thanks!



Thank you sir! there is around 308cc sitting there :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fear of pavement, good deal on the wood stock, saws, and flowers! Sorry you have not sold much. Razvan my Romanian friend, no worries on the english brother, you are welcome here, and you have great taste in saws! We will help you along! Jacob yep indeed you got a sweet ass gang of saws now! Will get the bar off tommorow or next day.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 14, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jacob yep indeed you got a sweet ass gang of saws now! Will get the bar off tommorow or next day.



Thanks Norm, you know its still growing! 
Thanks again for the bar! Cant wait to get it!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 14, 2012)

That's what I like to hear, a growing collection! Hope mine grows more two


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 14, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> That's what I like to hear, a growing collection! Hope mine grows more two



Sending out a money order for a Pioneer 600 tomorrow or Thursday. 
I love the looks of the older Pioneers..
Another saw to add to the 6 cube club!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice! Hope to see a pic in the muscle threadopcorn: My buddy brought over a pioneer he fell timber with. A newer one a p41 or 45 I forget, but that thing was bad to the bone, and my introduction to the name the brand. That was about 7-8 years ago.


----------



## RazvanGL1 (Feb 15, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Fear of pavement, good deal on the wood stock, saws, and flowers! Sorry you have not sold much. Razvan my Romanian friend, no worries on the english brother, you are welcome here, and you have great taste in saws! We will help you along! Jacob yep indeed you got a sweet ass gang of saws now! Will get the bar off tommorow or next day.



thank you for understanding. you are a great man and, I am sure, a very good friend! 
p.s. we are waiting for news pics and videos  I love it!


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Feb 15, 2012)

i was asked how to keep the cover from plugging up so bad when noodling well heres what i discovered, i originally did this to run a 9 pin in the woods on my 46 but when i put a smaller rim on i noticed it helps its clean out better View attachment 224139


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 15, 2012)

RazvanGL1 said:


> thank you for understanding. you are a great man and, I am sure, a very good friend!
> p.s. we are waiting for news pics and videos  I love it!


 LOL! I know need to get some fresh pics up!!! In all our threads my card reader is down, will try and get one this week!!! Chainsawnut 9 pin eh what size bar you run? I was trying to make out what you did you ad a bigger deflector?


----------



## Alex D (Mar 10, 2012)

Big silver maple and my 660 i used to cut it 
041.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket


----------



## tntfarms (Mar 10, 2012)

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 10, 2012)

Good tree Alex! Nice pics. Tntfarms nice saw. I busted out my work 660 the other day. I love em!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2012)

A couple of videos for ya Norm...... 

[video=youtube;sBcB4wmzYMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBcB4wmzYMI&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g&index=4&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;hyU-bCjnLQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyU-bCjnLQo&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g&index=9&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## young (Mar 10, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good tree Alex! Nice pics. Tntfarms nice saw. I busted out my work 660 the other day. I love em!



when you going to some light bars norm? :biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 11, 2012)

Great stuff Randy I love it, and all those 66's and 660's! Cool to never seen a log in the back of the truck test I like it!!!!! Young I grabbed three ES light bars for work on our work saws. Two 46's, and one 660. Two are 32in and one a 28. I am real impressed, and they are what they are cracked up to be. For me I am just waiting on a side job or something for the cash. When this works out all my saws will be wearing them!!!!!!! Big differenece! I have yet to try a husky techlite though.


----------

